# Anyone from Toronto?



## J.S

hey guys,just wanted to know if anyone was from the city...it's just nice to know people around you and maybe meet up sometime.


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts

Hi J.S.,I'm from Toronto. We're trying to get back together as a support group at one of the downtown Toronto hospitals. I've been looking for a support leader. Otherwise, maybe we can find other T.O. members who just want to meet-up on evening.J*


----------



## J.S

Hey J,Ya that sounds like a great idea. Keep me posted as it's always good to be around people that get what this whole thing is about.


----------



## getting better 666

anyone in Toronto? any meet up lately? it is nice to have someone support and encourage


----------



## AnneGwish

heyjust wondering if that meet up ever started in T.O?


----------



## tamy34

Hi.I live in Mississauga. I found an IBS Support Group at Square One but I do not know how to join and get involved.I've been sending messages but no one is responding.It's somewhat frustrating!! lol


----------



## littlemimi

Hi Guys,I am mimi from Toronto and would love to chat about the positive and support each other on the not so positive.I have constipation as well with all that that intails. But I am fighting everyday and sometimes find things that work. But like all I would find it better if I could share my experiences with it.CheersMimi


----------



## c.a.t.h.y

I have always wondered if there were others in Toronto who have the same problem. I would love to be positive and try to help each other out. I want to find out how everyone deals with their problems and maybe we can carry on from there. Any opinion would help.Cathy


----------



## Katrina the cat

I am also from Toronto, if there will be a meet up please let me know


----------



## DevilOnMyBack

Im from here too, wouldnt mind going to a meeting.


----------



## Katrina the cat

How about meeting somewhere like a coffee shop?What approximate time will be convinet for people (preferably after 5:30 for me)? I know some people posted here a while ago so I don’t know if people still interested. Also, in what area in Toronto (downtown, midtown, north york etc)?


----------



## DevilOnMyBack

Katrina the cat said:


> How about meeting somewhere like a coffee shop?What approximate time will be convinet for people (preferably after 5:30 for me)? I know some people posted here a while ago so I don't know if people still interested. Also, in what area in Toronto (downtown, midtown, north york etc)?


Well im from around the Toronto Zoo. Near pickering (Port Union)


----------



## Lolojeebs

Hi if we can get a group of 3 or 4 people even, I think it's worth meeting up. I just joined today and know quite a bit about IBS as I've been researching and suffering with it for sometime. Anyhow I think North York is central enough or downtown T.O. Anyone interested still?


----------

